# new to the site from co



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill be up living in Vail starting in july. My wife, son and I board and plan. To do it every day next season. I already got our epic passes for 20011/2012. Feel free to hit us up next season. My 11 year old can teach you a thing or two. Lol. My wife and I are very intermediate riders. He is advanced and strangely likes showing people the ropes. If your comfortable on blue runs and can go black too then feel free to tag along with us.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

thats awesome, hopefully sometime next year i'll be pretty good!! today i somehow ended up on a black when i was trying to get on a blue, that was fun....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People snowboarding in Colorado that's nonsense.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site. 
You CO people are so lucky. I gotta move out there somehow.

Also maybe get a helmet? haha


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

mbesp said:


> Welcome to the site.
> You CO people are so lucky. I gotta move out there somehow.
> 
> Also maybe get a helmet? haha


yea im one of those natives to colorado who didn't ski or snowboard, until this year, and now i love it! 

helmet, yea, just got me one of those!!! haha


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

whatup! where do u ride? im usually at Loveland


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarcasticzombie said:


> yea im one of those natives to colorado who didn't ski or snowboard, until this year, and now i love it!
> 
> helmet, yea, just got me one of those!!! haha


Do you live near any specific resorts?

This is actually the first season I have worn a helmet. Turns out they aren't all that bad haha. Kinda stinks you got the concusion so early in your riding experience though.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> whatup! where do u ride? im usually at Loveland


thats normally where i'm at too! just went there yesterday!


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

mbesp said:


> Do you live near any specific resorts?
> 
> This is actually the first season I have worn a helmet. Turns out they aren't all that bad haha. Kinda stinks you got the concusion so early in your riding experience though.


i'm down here in denver, but more often than not you can find me at loveland until next year, i'm getting the epic local pass.

and as for the concussion thing, i forgot my helmet at home yesterday, got concussion number two....and some bruised bones, twisted my ankle....good times, haha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't believe they raised the epics price another 100 bucks.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can't believe they raised the epics price another 100 bucks.


i know!! but meh, better than paying 100 bucks every time you go up, still totally worth it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh true just bullshit in my opinion not like we're getting some new amenities or they expanded any terrain. Oh well I've paid less than 5 bucks a day to ride with the amount of days I've gotten on mine.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarcasticzombie said:


> i'm down here in denver, but more often than not you can find me at loveland until next year, i'm getting the epic local pass.
> 
> and as for the concussion thing, i forgot my helmet at home yesterday, got concussion number two....and some bruised bones, twisted my ankle....good times, haha.


I liked Denver when i was there but seemed like there were a lot of bums haha.

Also you need to take care of yourself out there. What you been doing to get all these concussions?


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh true just bullshit in my opinion not like we're getting some new amenities or they expanded any terrain. Oh well I've paid less than 5 bucks a day to ride with the amount of days I've gotten on mine.


totally agree with ya there!! i dunno, it sucks, but i've probably spent just around 500 alone on my 8 days of going this year. 2 at breck, and like 6 at loveland (granted i get 40 dollar lift tix at loveland).


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

mbesp said:


> I liked Denver when i was there but seemed like there were a lot of bums haha.
> 
> Also you need to take care of yourself out there. What you been doing to get all these concussions?


just catching my heel edge, lol. yesterday i caught my heel edge, fell on my ass bounced onto my left side, and slammed my head on the ground. it was so dumb because i just got a helmet, but totally forgot it in my car, and my friend had driven. i'm seriously accident prone, which doesn't help me whatsoever. i'm still trying to figure out how i twisted my ankle through all of this....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

one quick word of advice... get an instructor for a couple of days... Go to the local mountain with the cheapest rates and do their lessons. They will teach you alot and get you over a huge learning hump.


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

Argo said:


> one quick word of advice... get an instructor for a couple of days... Go to the local mountain with the cheapest rates and do their lessons. They will teach you alot and get you over a huge learning hump.


totally took a lesson already, which was by far the best money i've spent so far. i know what my deal is, i get cocky after i've been doing good and just stop paying as much attention, forget to bend my knees as much, or sometimes just end up not keeping my weight on my front foot.......and then end up catching my heel edge. not sure how an instructor would help much.....but the advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you would be suprised..... depending on snow conditions you dont always want your weight on your from foot.... someone to ride with you that knows what to look for, they can tell you what you are doing wrong mechanically that is causing it that you dont know what you are doing.... I would prefer to do lessons but my wife(being a typical woman) does not want to do lessons and I dont wanna leave her hanging without a partner. I put my son in lessons pretty much every day on the mountain. I also sent him to high cascades in summer last year and have signed him up again this year. That is why he is so freakin good with only about 70 days on the snow at 11 years old... I have a buddy that gets one lesson for every two days he boards, he is very good after about 60 days on the snow too. I would feel comfortable with my 11 y/o going on a heli-boarding trip, he is that comfortable with his body mechanics on the board. Ice, packed powder, slush, deep powder.... all the conditions will change the way you ride... You can learn this stuff on your own eventually but having the trained eye really helps unless you have a friend that is good at boarding and can help. 

I actually learn new riding techniques by following my son down the mountain and mimicking him. riding switch, carving, taking small jumps, 360s, weight transitions for going into different conditions like coming off a groomer into some deep powder.....


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

totally makes sense, and i've learned when i need to put my weight where, like i said i get cocky and its only on groomed areas that i tend to forget to put my weight on my front foot. it was really fun my first day in knee deep powder, i had to figure out how to ride in it, lol. my friend who normally goes with me who is amazing at boarding wasn't with me, and hadn't told me how to ride in powder. i learned pretty quick, after falling quite a few times. i'm waiting til next season for jumps and such though.....


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarcasticzombie said:


> just catching my heel edge, lol. yesterday i caught my heel edge, fell on my ass bounced onto my left side, and slammed my head on the ground. it was so dumb because i just got a helmet, but totally forgot it in my car, and my friend had driven. i'm seriously accident prone, which doesn't help me whatsoever. i'm still trying to figure out how i twisted my ankle through all of this....


Jeeze haha. maybe look into a padded suit :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

mbesp said:


> Jeeze haha. maybe look into a padded suit :dunno: :laugh:


hahaha trust me, a few of my friends have mentioned this to me, lol. if i would just quit catching the damn edge!! haha.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha, those edges are quite pesky. Oh well hang in there you'll get it. just try and figure it out before you seriously hurt yourself.


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey! I just started snowboarding this season, and just moved into Denver about a year ago. After my 3rd trip to the mountain I finally started getting the hang of it, now I am just trying to get more comfrotable bombing groomers. We usually ride Copper btw, but now that I learned how to actually carve this whole snowboarding thing is so much more fun (JaJa). this is a nice little community we have here, welcome aboard! Best of luck, and keep riding : )


----------



## Sarcasticzombie (Feb 23, 2011)

DrEricFautstein said:


> Hey! I just started snowboarding this season, and just moved into Denver about a year ago. After my 3rd trip to the mountain I finally started getting the hang of it, now I am just trying to get more comfrotable bombing groomers. We usually ride Copper btw, but now that I learned how to actually carve this whole snowboarding thing is so much more fun (JaJa). this is a nice little community we have here, welcome aboard! Best of luck, and keep riding : )



my 4th day was the day i finally started getting the hang of it, i love it. obviously i'm accident prone and should probably rock a bubble wrap suit.....but its still fun!


----------

